# Any/Best CCO in the upstate NY, MA, VT Area



## zombieque33n (Jul 5, 2014)

I live in the upstate NY area about 3hrs or more from the city & 4 or 5 from NF so those are pretty much off the table. I was wondering how the CCO'S in Lee, MA & Manchester, VT are or if there were any others near me that anyone else knows about. I really don't want to drive too far away. Thanks for your time. ♡


----------



## Rikers Girl (Jul 21, 2014)

Woodbury still has one, right?


----------



## zombieque33n (Jul 21, 2014)

I have no idea where Woodbury is. I live upstate near Albany/Saratoga area. Closer to VT actually.


----------

